# Jason Thompson drawing comparisons to Karl Malone



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Thompson, the forward out of Rider who was picked twelfth overall, runs the floor so well that an unknown member of the Utah coaching staff told the Kings he hadn't seen a big man go end-to-end like that since the Mailman himself. And Thompson does more than just get to his spots, too. He finishes.
> 
> Great hands, good hoops IQ in terms of finding his spot and going to work, obvious offensive skill and more than enough athleticism to put an exciting exclamation point on whatever move he chose from the arsenal. He did just that in the Kings' second game, when his three-point play (a finesse floater from 10 feet or so followed by a clutch free throw) in overtime gave the Kings a win over Portland. I've yet to key on what he's doing on the defensive end, so more on that later. Overall, though, the consensus that he's NBA ready is being confirmed in the minds of the Kings coaching staff.


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/013905.html

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dg4E76FaGrY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dg4E76FaGrY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

right...Ill believe it when I see it. Dunks in Summer league dont count. Oh yeah, he also has to play great for 20 years or so...good luck. I actually do hope he is better than Karl... EDIT.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> right...Ill believe it when I see it. Dunks in Summer league dont count. Oh yeah, he also has to play great for 20 years or so...good luck. I actually do hope he is better than Karl...'cause Karl can suck my schvantz and like it.


:lol:

As for Thompson, seeing is believing. Though I'm definitely hopeful.


----------

